# MW Windows/ Warranty problems



## Memphis (May 13, 2009)

I've recently built a new house and installed MW Jefferson 400 (all PVC) windows. I bought these windows because they are suppossed to be an upgraded window with no maintenance.

Here's my problem, the product literature says the windows accept acrylic latex paint, but nothing on the website says don't paint them dark trim paint. I have dark trim paint and all my windows that face south have warped in the first 3 months. . MW says I voided the warranty because we painted them a dark shade of brown. They said that they attach product literature on the windows for installers that (in fine Print) tell you not to paint them a dark color.

Has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

*This was on the website of MW windows under,
" Cleaning and Maintenaince".



IMPORTANT:​*​​​​DO NOT PAINT VINYL WINDOWS. Painting vinyl windows will render null and void your product warranty.
Products are registered trademarks of their respected companies.​
Customer Care 800-999-8400 • Monday through Friday 8 am to 4:30 pm EST​433 N. Main Street • Rocky Mount, VA 24151

Ron


----------



## Memphis (May 13, 2009)

*MW Windows*

They're not Vinyl windows, and in the MW400 literature, it says " Easily accepts latex paint"


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You might try writing a formal complaint to the Consumer Affairs in your area as well as any state organization affiliated with Consumer protection.
I went all over the website and could not find any admonition about dark paints.
Ron


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

What are the windows made of? First you said all PVC, then you say that they are not vinyl?! ..In my experience the Jefferson comes wood with no exterior cladding.


----------



## Memphis (May 13, 2009)

They have a Vinyl window product that does not require paint and they have a 400 series (Jefferson) that can be painted, the only thing is has under product information on the website is "easily accepts latex paints". The 400 is an upgrade to the 200 series (all wood)


----------

